# Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen



## Fattah (9. März 2016)

*Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen*

Hallo,
ich habe seit ungefähr 2-3 Wochen das Problem, dass mein Bildschirm schwarz wird un die Grakalüfter voll aufdrehen wenn ich ei Spiel minimiere oder schließe.
Ich kann ab und zu noch meine Musik im Hintergrund hören aber ich der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz egal was ich mache. Hat da jemand ne Lösung ?

Gtx 780
Intel Xeon 1230v3
MSI H87-G43


----------



## buggs001 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen*

Ich würde mal probieren den Takt der GPU um 50MHz zu senken und schauen was dann passiert.
Mit dem Takt vom RAM würde ich das gleiche (-50MHz) testen.

Mit MSI-Afterburner geht das.


----------



## Kerkilabro (9. März 2016)

*AW: Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen*

könnte auch das Netzteil sein was zu alt geworden ist und mit solchen heftigen Stromschwankungen nicht mehr umgehen kann.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen*

Wurde seit dem Auftreten etwas geändert? Z.B. Treiberupdate?


----------



## Fattah (9. März 2016)

*AW: Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen*

Das einzige war ein Grafiktreiberupdate aber ich habe schon den vorherigen wieder installiert hat aber nicht geholfen.
Ich habe aber den Takt der Graka runtergetaktet wie bei der vorherigen Antwort mir geraten wurde und bisher hats geklappt.
Es ist nicht einmal abgestürzt
E: Hat nichts gebracht, stürzt immer noch ab. Vielleicht ist es noch gut zu wissen, dass ich mein Pc nicht mehr zum laufen bekomme, wenn ich nicht die Grafikkarte 1mal vom Netzteil trenne und dann wieder anschließe.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen*



Fattah schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es noch gut zu wissen, dass ich mein Pc nicht mehr zum laufen bekomme, wenn ich nicht die Grafikkarte 1mal vom Netzteil trenne und dann wieder anschließe.



Komisches Phänomen.

Ich würd mal versuchen im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber vollständig mit DDU runterzuhauen und danach den alten wieder zu installieren. nVidia hinterlässt gern sämtliche Treiberdateien auf der Festplatte. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, wenn eigentlich "nicht vorhandene" Treiberversionen doch noch irgendwie Blödsinn verzapfen.


----------



## Fattah (9. März 2016)

*AW: Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen*

Danke für die Antwort. Werde ich versuchen

Hat nichts gebracht. Das Problem ist weiterhin da


----------



## bschicht86 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen*

Hast du die Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte in einem anderen System zu testen, bzw. bei dir im Rechner mal eine andere reinzubauen?


----------



## Fattah (10. März 2016)

*AW: Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen*

Werde ich mal versuchen. Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Fattah (17. März 2016)

*AW: Problem - Pc stürzt ab beim raustabben/Spiel schließen*

Ich habe gestern die Zeit gefunden meine alte Grafikkarte einzubauen und in der Tat lag es an der Grafikkarte. Ich werde sie dann einfach zurück schicken.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------

